# Bomba de Agua controlada por PIC



## Bazookao (May 3, 2010)

Hola a todos de nuevo. Tengo el siguiente problema:

Necesito controlar una bomba de agua atraves de un PIC
ya lo tengo programado, en teoria la unica salida del PIC es para prender o apagar la bomba
pongo todas las condiciones y ahorita manejo un LED, digamos, predido = prende la bomba, apagado = apaga la bomba

el problema es que no tengo ninguna idea de bombas de agua, he buscado en internet
y solo encuentro industriales de tamaños gigantescos y costes super altos.

y bueno para lo que necesito, seria que bombé de 1 L/min a 5 L/min (no se si asi se diga, pero supongo que alguien que sepa entendera) y tenga potencia suficiente para enviar el agua por un tubo de 1 a 2 metros de alto

lo que hasta ahora he pensado es que con la salida que tengo habilite un circuito en la cual la bomba se encienda y apague.

pero viendo servomotores quisas alla algo parecido con bombas, que se puedan malipular como un LCD o algo asi

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## electroconico (May 3, 2010)

Solo un comentario.

Tener en cuenta la longitud del tubo y no solo la altura , ya que si el tubo dobla ,etc... ya no te serviria la bomba.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2010)

¿ Que función deberá hacer la unión Bomba + PIC ?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 4, 2010)

Bazookao dijo:


> ... el problema es que no tengo ninguna idea de bombas de agua...


Averigua acerca de las bombas de las lavadoras [de ropa], me parecen justas para lo que necesitas. Saludos


----------



## jalva (May 4, 2010)

usá las bombas de agua de los lavaparabrisas de un auto, funcionan con 12v y son pequeñas... Con una resistencia y un transistor de potencia  lo controlas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 4, 2010)

http://www.acuariooasis.com.ar/Productos/Filtros/Paginas/Atman AT F101.html      quizás una bomba de estas te sea de utilidad,son económicas y confiables ,las ay mas económicas aun ,se alimentan con 220 volt ,sino también podes buscar en la red por atman (es la marca de las bombas)
espero sea de utilidad
saludos


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2010)

Cuentanos que función debe cumplir la bomba para que te guiemos, usar bombas de lavarropas o de lavaparabrisas de auto funcionan pero un tiempo muy reducido, no estan diseñadas para estar muchos minutos ON


----------



## Bazookao (May 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Cuentanos que función debe cumplir la bomba para que te guiemos, usar bombas de lavarropas o de lavaparabrisas de auto funcionan pero un tiempo muy reducido, no estan diseñadas para estar muchos minutos ON



pues debe llenar un contenedor de agua de aprox 50 L

yo ya tengo programado el PIC con als condiciones a las cuales se debe prender la bomba, como les comentaba ya tengo una salida que representa bomba prendida o bomba apagada, segun yo serai solo cerrar un circuito apra que la bomba empiece a funcionar, pero es solo lo que peinso

gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2010)

Y por que no usás las bombas que vienen para utilizar en fuentes ornamentales, esas fuentes que se colocan sobre alguna mesa o mueble y se puede ver el agua cayendo entre los miles de adornos que tienen. Esas bombas pueden funcionar el tiempo que sea necesario, aunque no es simple variarles la velocidad, pero eso no parece ser parte de tu problema.

Hay bombas de ese tipo que pueden elevar agua hasta 4 o 5 metros, pero son mas costosas que las pequeñas, y las podés activar y desactivar mediante un relé.


----------



## Dano (May 5, 2010)

Una OR2500 te da 2m de cabeza a 1000L/h, es una bomba de acuario super silenciosa y de uso continuo, es autolubricada asi que no necesita mantenimiento y se puede hacer sumergible o axial.

http://www.aqua-medic.com/products/docs/OR_Pumps.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Bazookao (May 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Una OR2500 te da 2m de cabeza a 1000L/h, es una bomba de acuario super silenciosa y de uso continuo, es autolubricada asi que no necesita mantenimiento y se puede hacer sumergible o axial.
> 
> http://www.aqua-medic.com/products/docs/OR_Pumps.pdf
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por el modelo me parece muy adecuado para mis necesidades

solo espero que lo encuentre aqui en mexico DF

saludos


----------



## pakone11 (Dic 29, 2011)

Para realizar el manejo de una bomba de agua con PIC, necesitas controlar un TRIAC, haciendo los cálculos para que conduzca todo el ciclo completo para que la bomba funcione, y no conduzca para que la bomba se apague. Es un poco complicado el software del pic, ya que utilizas una interrupción por cambio de flanco, para que esté en fase el pulso de control del triac con la fase de entrada. Básicamente es un Dimmer Digital, el diagrama eléctrico lo envío en archivo adjunto.

Se utilizan los siguientes materiales:
1 - 4N27
1 - MOC3010 o MOC3011
1 - Resistencia de 18K a 5W
1 - Resistencia de 220 a 5W
1 - Resistencia de 10K a 1/4W
1 - Resistencia de 330 o 470 a 1/4W
1 - 1N4004
1 - TRIAC MAC15

Para controlar el triac, hay que mandar 5 pulsos conmutados separados por dos Nop cada que se realice la interrupción de cambio de flanco para encender el motor, y no mandar nada para apagarlo.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 29, 2011)

Bazookao
aqui tienes las bombas de acuario

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/mini-bomba-para-acuario

http://www.proaquamexico.com/bombas-para-acuarios-y-fuentes-quiet-one

espero te sirva


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 3, 2012)

yo hice algo parecido, controlaba 2 bombas por tiempo, mediante un teclado matricial ingresaba que bomba queria usar, y la cantidad de porcentajes de liquido ..


----------



## AZTRAL (Ene 3, 2012)

quiero imaginar que quieres realizar algo parecido a un "sensor de nivel, el cual, cuando este vacio el tanque, encienda el motor para subir el agua, bueno, siendo el caso, facilmete se puede solicionar:

en la salida de tu PIC, pones un reelevador, (el reelevador tiene el funcionamiento de un interruptor) de las salidas de tu rele, conectaras a tu motor, en este caso, puede ser un motor pequeño de entre 1/4 HP, O 1/2 HP, suficiente para subir agua a 2 metros, y asi de simple. 
espero haber respondido a tu pregunta o a tu problema, buen dia


----------

